# Willard Bay Upland Game Management Area



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

What's the deal with this place? Open to hunting without having to go into the state park? Can't find much online about it. Haven't contacted DWR yet.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes sir. It's right as you are heading yo go into Howard slew. It's part of the dog training area.


----------



## quaking aspen (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes it is open to hunting. I contacted the DWR about this piece of property last year and was told it is open to bird hunting. The DWR puts pheasants out there during the hunt but it gets crowded, a little too crowded for my liking and my dogs safety.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info! So can you hunt the dog training area too? My dog and I were out that a month or two ago and saw loads of pheasants.


----------



## quaking aspen (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes you can hunt the dog training area as well.


----------

